# Security Certificate



## classic33 (16 Oct 2013)

Recurring problem/nuisance is a pop-up which informs me that there is a problem with the sites security certificate & asks if I wish to continue.
Are you aware of any such problem?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2013)

Yes. But it only seems to happen when I am using my samsung tablet, and once the annoying tab pops up, I can't get rid of it off my screen. There have been times when I have just had to turn it off and start again because the screen has frozen altogether.


----------



## Koga (17 Oct 2013)

Had the same problem a few days ago, seems to be ok the last few days (I did not do anything, it just disappeared).


----------



## matthat (17 Oct 2013)

I had similar issue on mobile but seems to have rectified itself.


----------



## Wolfy (17 Oct 2013)

Yea, had the same thing happen to me last night on the Samsung S3, but behaving itself now.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Oct 2013)

I had an issue with IE, but Firefox was fine. Seems to have cleared itself now though.


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2013)

At least it wasn't just me then. Library computer, you don't get the choice of browser & the site was being blocked at times due to it.


----------



## Shaun (18 Oct 2013)

It was related to Tapatalk. They let their SSL Certificate expire, and because of the way the add-on works, it loads (in the background) regardless of whether you're actually using the Tapatalk app on your phone/tablet or not.

Should be resolved now.


----------



## Octet (18 Oct 2013)

Shaun said:


> It was related to Tapatalk. They let their SSL Certificate expire, and because of the way the add-on works, it loads (in the background) regardless of whether you're actually using the Tapatalk app on your phone/tablet or not.
> 
> Should be resolved now.



Reading the thread I was beginning to wonder, considering CC doesn't use SSL
Fortunately I haven't experienced any problems.


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2013)

Shaun said:


> It was related to Tapatalk. They let their SSL Certificate expire, and because of the way the add-on works, it loads (in the background) regardless of whether you're actually using the Tapatalk app on your phone/tablet or not.
> 
> Should be resolved now.


 Never got it on a phone/tablet only on a PC, usually the library one which then blocked access to the site. Due to site security certificate problem/issue!


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Oct 2013)

@Shaun thanks for letting us know why it happened.


----------

